# Print to pdf using CUPS



## himalayanrider (Apr 2, 2008)

I am running OS X El Capitan (10.11.1 Beta (15B22c)) on a mid-2010 Macbook Pro. I have installed CUPS print to pdf software and it seems to have installed fine, but when I try to print to pdf and choose the CUPS printer, the printer icon pops up in my dock, but just for a second, and then it disappears and nothing else happens. I would have expected a dialog box to come up that would allow me to name the file and save it to a specified folder, but nothing like that occurs.

I've looked in the folders where the pdf should have been saved to and there is nothing there. This happens no matter what program I use, such as Word for Mac 2011 and TextEdit. I know I can print to pdf right from within the print dialog box within those programs, but I'm wanting this functionality for a Windows program that I'm running under WINE, and there is no print to pdf function built into that. (and I've tried to print to pdf from within that program and it doesn't work there either - same thing as with others).

I'm guessing it's an incompatibility with El Capitan, since the last time the CUPS website was updated was March 2014, but just wanted to check if anyone else knows anything.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't how you've installed wine (Brew, MacPorts, manually), but have you tried using Wineskin?

http://bloginblack.de/2012/01/printing-from-wine-on-os-x/


----------



## himalayanrider (Apr 2, 2008)

I used Wine Bottler. I'll try what the link you posted above suggests and see if that makes any difference. Thanks.


----------



## himalayanrider (Apr 2, 2008)

I followed the link you posted above and installed Wineskin Winery as instructed, but hit a roadblock after that. I didn't understand how to use the software. I tried creating a new wrapper, not totally understanding how the wrapper relates to the Windows software I want to run, so I just named the 'app' after the software that I want to run, but when I clicked on the newly created app, nothing happened. When I clicked on "download packages manually" I came to a website that said "Error: page not found". In the end I clicked on the help menu and then a link (http://wineskin.doh123.com), and it came up with a blank web page, except for in the upper left-hand corner it says "page ok". So, I'm at a deadend.


----------



## himalayanrider (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, so I found a solution. After reading more about this issue on a forum associated with the site I downloaded the CUPS software from (something I should have done in the first place!), I found out that many are having the same problem, which started with Yosemite and sandboxing. There are some fiddly things you can do with modifying the cups-pdf.c file and recompiling, but there is also an alternative software called Vipriser. I chose the latter option and it seems to work quite well. No guarantees of course about how safely it is getting around the sandbox issue.


----------

